# Sauvegarde Ipad et ebook / pdf etc



## hawkins (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis en train de préparer mon mémoire pour ma dernière année et il se trouve que l'ipad est un allié excellent pour ça.
La question que je me pose est la suivante :

Est ce que lors des sauvegardes de mon ipad via itunes, mes annotations et éléments surlignés dans ibook ou good reader seront elles récupérées en cas de plantage ou vol de mon appareil ?

Je me pose la question parce qu'une bonne partie de mes lectures et relevés se retrouvent là dedans..

Si quelqu'un à la réponse,
Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Alors, pour GoodReader, je ne sais pas.
Pour iBook et mon lecteur/gestionnaire de pdf préféré, PDF Expert, j'ai toujours retrouvé mes surlignages, annotations etc...
En fait, je ne m'étais jamais posé la question, mais je viens de vérifier, et j'ai sur des pdf et des iBooks des surlignages et notes datant de juin 2014, alors que je suis certain d'avoir restauré depuis.
Pour iBook, je te rappelle que tu as par ailleurs la possibilité de sauvegarder tes notes et tout ça sur iCloud et de les synchroniser entre tes appareils. C'est bien pratique, et c'est une sécurité supplémentaire en cas de restauration.
Pour mémoire, ça s'active comme ça : Réglages > iBooks > Synchroniser les signets > Activer. 
Ça fonctionne très bien pour les iBooks, il faut vérifier par contre si ça fonctionne aussi pour les pdf.


----------



## hawkins (15 Février 2015)

Merci, ça m'avance pas trop pour good reader, je vais croiser les doigts pour que les pépins n'arrivent pas (ou au moins pas courant de l'année)


----------



## lineakd (16 Février 2015)

@hawkins, quand tu...
 - Transfert les achats de...
 - Synchronise la tablette avec itunes.
Les fichiers dans "my documents" sont sauvegardés sauf ceux dans "download".
Pour être tranquille, tu peux aussi te servir d'icloud directement dans goodreader ou d'un autre cloud avec "sync". 
Il t'est possible de sauvegarder ses fichiers manuellement à partir d'itunes ou en te servant de "goodreaderusb".


----------



## imerne (3 Mars 2015)

J'utilise GoodReader avec ma Dropbox. Dès qu'un document annoté est modifié je le "Sync" avec la Dropbox, ainsi j'ai toujours la dernière version sur le serveur. La liste des "Clouds" compatibles avec GoodReader est longue donc pas de soucis pour en choisir un.


----------

